
What Programming Language Skills Do Employers Want? Indeed's Latest List - teklaperry
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/computing/software/what-programming-language-skills-do-employers-want
======
kbenson
That's interesting, Perl is in much more demand in SV than nationally. That
does make sense to me, as nationally I expect demand to be driven by more
recent trends, while in SV you will more likely experience both industry
veterans with experience with it that acknowledge it's utility, and older tech
companies with infrastructure built using it that need people.

Although, another way to look at it is that Perl is in slightly more demand in
SV, but also C#, PHP and XML experience are in much less demand.

